# Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?



## sascha (11 August 2005)

> Guten Tag,
> wir sind eine russische Heiratsagentur "RusD" GROUP LTD.
> Unsere Agentur sucht Mitarbeiter in Deutschland fuer die Abwicklung der Bankgeschafte. Wir haben einige Kunden in Deutschland, die sich fur die Dienstleistungen unserer Agentur interessieren. Diese Kunden sind bereit, die Uberweisungen nur auf das Konto unserer deutschen Partner zu machen. In Deutschland haben wir keine Partner, darum bieten wir Ihnen diese Tatigkeit an.
> Unsere Kunden in Deutschland werden das Geld auf Ihr Konto uberweisen. Die Summe der Uberweisung betragt 2500-9000 Euro. Von jedem Betrag werden Sie eine Provision in Hohe von 10% bekommen, den Restbetrag werden Sie dann an uns per Western Union uberweisen.
> ...



Obige Mail, die heute Abend mit dem Betriff "Arbeit in Deutschland!"versendet wurde, ist der klassische Fall, wie Phishing-Betrüger Strohmänner in Deutschland werben. 

Der Trick: Phishing-Opfer leiten den Betrügern ihre PIN und TAN zu. Die Täter heben damit Geld vom Konto ihrer Opfer ab. Dieses muss allerdings gewaschen werden, damit die Betrüger ihre Spuren verwischen können. Also sucht man sich Deutsche, die ihr Konto für eine Art Zwischenstopp zur Verfügung stellen. Dumm genug sind offensichtlich viele - allein die Kripo bei uns in Augsburg ermittelt derzeit gegen zehn (!) mehr oder weniger arglose Strohleute wegen des Verdachts der Geldwäsche. Also: Finger weg von solchen vermeintlich lukrativen Jobs!


----------



## Counselor (11 August 2005)

Und noch ein lukratives Job-Angebot:


> Our   company   deals  with  the  software  development,  creation  of
> human-engineered  interface  web-sites and modern design. We work with
> the  clients from Canada, United Kingdom, Deutschland and the USA. Our
> Head  Office is located in Lithuania. Our employees are all around the
> ...


----------



## Tonguru (11 August 2005)

Nicht erst seit gestern...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=106624#106624


----------



## heisserdraht (11 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*

Was kann man denn machen wenn man auf so einen Betrug reingefallen ist?


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*



			
				heisserdraht schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man denn machen wenn man auf so einen Betrug reingefallen ist?


 ...z. B. sich umgehend den Behörden durch Selbstanzeige stellen, womit der Verdacht der Geldwäsche entkräftet wird.


----------



## Der Jurist (11 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> heisserdraht schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geldwäsche und hier  ist insbesondere den Absatz 9 einschlägig, gewissermaßen tätige Reue. :holy:


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*

...und wenn es für die "Selbstanzeige" bereits zu spät ist und schon ermittelt wird?


----------



## stieglitz (11 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn es für die "Selbstanzeige" bereits zu spät ist und schon ermittelt wird?


Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen einen Anwalt zu nehmen.


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn es für die "Selbstanzeige" bereits zu spät ist und schon ermittelt wird?


Hast du schon eine Vorladung zur Polizei oder wurde dein Konto durch die Bank gesperrt oder hattest du bereits einen "unsanften" Hausbesuch? Bei letzterem solltest du dich allmählich nach einer professionellen Verteidigung umschauen.


----------



## heisserdraht (11 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*

Die Bank hat mein Konto nicht gesperrt, aber mich freundlich darum gebeten mein Konto aufzulösen!
Ich habe heute eine Vorladung bekommen und am Samstag ein Schreiben mit der Bitte bei der Polizei anzurufen, wegen einiger Fragen!

Ist da sonst wirklich nix mehr zu machen?

Ich bin so Naiv, ich hab einfach nicht bzw. zu spät darüber nachgedacht!


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*

Du bist womöglich ein Beschuldigter in einem Strafverfahren und bräuchtest damit eigentlich nichts zu machen. Falls man dich allerdings als "gutgläubig" und damit nur als Zeuge anssieht, dann könnten Antworten auf die Fragen zur Klärung beitragen und dich zusätzlich vom hintergründigen Tatverdacht entlasten.

Was du allerdings nun tun solltest, obliegt deiner eigenen Entscheidungsfreiheit und der Empfehlung eines Anwalts deiner Wahl.

Ich persönlich würde mich (ob mit oder ohne Anwalt) umgehend mit der Polizei in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## drboe (12 April 2006)

*AW: Strohmänner gesucht - wer will Geld waschen?*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist womöglich ein Beschuldigter in einem Strafverfahren und bräuchtest damit eigentlich nichts zu machen. Falls man dich allerdings als "gutgläubig" und damit nur als Zeuge anssieht, dann könnten Antworten auf die Fragen zur Klärung beitragen und dich zusätzlich vom hintergründigen Tatverdacht entlasten.
> 
> Was du allerdings nun tun solltest, obliegt deiner eigenen Entscheidungsfreiheit und der Empfehlung eines Anwalts deiner Wahl.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mich (ob mit oder ohne Anwalt) umgehend mit der Polizei in Verbindung setzen.


Die Abgrenzung eines Beschuldigten vom Zeugen ist ggf. ziemlich vage. Ich würde erst den Status klären, und zwar ziemlich hartnäckig. Im Zweifelsfall auf Verdacht vom Schweigerecht ausgehen und davon Gebrauch machen. Nachteile hat man in der Regel nur aus Geschwätzigkeit zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. Damit beschränkt sich ein Gespräch mit der Polizei eigentlich auf Angaben zur Person. Zur Sache sagt man nichts; jedenfalls nicht ohne Anwalt, über den man ggf. auch schriftlich vortragen lassen kann.


----------

